# Got a great deal!!



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

:2thumb: Got 40 lbs of chicken hind quarters for $19 and some change!!! Was .49 a pound in 10 pound bags. I thought it was a steal. Should probably have gotten more, but I can still go back as they had like 400 pounds of it  Gonna can it and then heave a great big sigh of relief!!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> :2thumb: Got 40 lbs of chicken hind quarters for $19 and some change!!! Was .49 a pound in 10 pound bags. I thought it was a steal. Should probably have gotten more, but I can still go back as they had like 400 pounds of it  Gonna can it and then heave a great big sigh of relief!!


cheapest i've found it for is 58 cents a pound, but i bought 50 pounds. threw it in the freezer for now but will can it later.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Great Deal! I got it for that last year, same way in 10# bags, cooked and shredded the meat and canned chicken broth from it! Have fun!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to the grocery store this morning and they had a sale on Potatoes, got 50 ponds for $10.00. I'm going back tonight and get 50 more pounds.

I guess since the garden is just about done, its time to start dehydrating/canning foods from the grocery stores again. 

I think 50 - 60 pounds of sliced and blanched potatoes will just about fill a 5 gallon bucket. Its been 6 or 8 months since I dried any so I may be wrong.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> :2thumb: Got 40 lbs of chicken hind quarters for $19 and some change!!! Was .49 a pound in 10 pound bags. I thought it was a steal. Should probably have gotten more, but I can still go back as they had like 400 pounds of it  Gonna can it and then heave a great big sigh of relief!!


Not too shabby, Daisy! :2thumb:


----------

